# Going to take the 69 Classic out for a spin.



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Cool ride, CJW! Cars just don't have the flair that they used to!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Working on restoring a 1969 Mustang right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice! I learned to drive in one. Mine (or rather my brothers) had the railed bumpers and I used to use it as a shooting bench.

I think I want another of those.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Cjw said:


> Working on restoring a 1969 Mustang right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fastback?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

andypandy1 said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > Working on restoring a 1969 Mustang right now.
> ...


 Boss 429.T version engine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Cjw said:


> andypandy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Cjw said:
> ...


Thats one sexy ride brotha nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome bug! Learned to drive in a 65. You live in the right part of the country for it. We had a propane heater in the back seat.lol. Also a friend and drove 23 miles into a head wind using nothing but the wing windows to steer it. Wish I would have kept that one!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome bug! Learned to drive in a 65. You live in the right part of the country for it. We had a propane heater in the back seat.lol. Also a friend and drove 23 miles into a head wind using nothing but the wing windows to steer it. Wish I would have kept that one!


 Had a 71 when I was in High school.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Sweet bug Chris. Back in the day, I had 25 air cooled VWs (some were just day trades). Worked as a wrench for a while in an independent VW shop and then an after market speed shop. Squarebacks were my thing. *


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Great cars brings back memories.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Jims59.com has a few cars and several Scwinn bicycles


----------

